# No soy tu madre tampoco tu niñera



## SweetSymphony

Hola!
Por favor, quisiera que me ayudaran con la traducción de la frase:
-No soy tu madre, tampoco tu niñera.

Mi intento es: 
-I'm not your mother, neither your babysitter.

Es correcto? Mil gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## albertovidal

SweetSymphony said:


> Hola!
> Por favor, quisiera que me ayudaran con la traducción de la frase:
> -No soy tu madre, tampoco tu niñera.
> 
> Mi intento es:
> -I'm not your mother, neither your babysitternanny/nursemaid.
> 
> Es correcto? Mil gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## el_ochito

En cuanto a babysitter vs. nanny: una babysitter es alguien que cuida los niños por una noche mientras los padres salen al cine. Una nanny es alguien que o bien vive con la familia o pasa la mayor parte de los días con ella, y ayuda a criar a los niños. Una "nursemaid" que ha mencionado alberto es básicamente un nivel más bajo de nanny, y finalmente una "wetnurse" generalmente se refiere a aquella que amamanta los niños en lugar de la madre. Tú decides cuál se ajusta más a tu situación. Yo usaré nanny en los ejemplos abajo porque es más corta. 

Alternativas correctas:

I'm neither your mother nor your nanny.

I'm not your mother. I'm not your nanny either.

I'm not your mother and I'm not your nanny either.


----------



## albertovidal

el_ochito said:


> En cuanto a babysitter vs. nanny: una babysitter es alguien que cuida los niños por una noche mientras los padres salen al cine. Una nanny es alguien que o bien vive con la familia o pasa la mayor parte de los días con ella, y ayuda a criar a los niños. Una "nursemaid" que ha mencionado alberto es básicamente un nivel más bajo de nanny, y finalmente una "wetnurse" generalmente se refiere a aquella que amamanta los niños en lugar de la madre. Tú decides cuál se ajusta más a tu situación. Yo usaré nanny en los ejemplos abajo porque es más corta.
> 
> Alternativas correctas:
> 
> I'm neither your mother nor your nanny.
> 
> I'm not your mother. I'm not your nanny either.
> 
> I'm not your mother and I'm not your nanny either.



However, Oxford dictionary states that *Nursamaid *(noun: a woman or girl employed to look  after a young child or children)

is equivalent to *"nanny" *(a person, typically a woman, employed to care for a child in its own home.)
Regards


----------



## Txiri

I would put it as, 

"I'm not your mother, or your babysitter."  In British or Australian English, they might have other terms of preference for the babysitter part. 

The way this sounds to me in English, is the speaker is chiding someone for behaving like a child.  "I'm not your mother [OR her substitute.]  Quit acting like you're 10 years old."


----------



## Mirlo

Exactly, that's the way I traslated it ...In USA that's how it will be said...I am not your mama or babysitter it's more likely...
Not everyone has a nanny, but most of the working class has a babysitter. Now I CAN SEE THE USE OF 'NANNY' because it fits better, but the most common is babysitter...


----------



## albertovidal

*Mirlo *you're right. Middle class families wouldn't employ (nor could afford to) a nanny.
However "babysitter" stands for "canguro" or "cuidaniños" in Spanish. That is personnel hired by hours and not on a full time basis job.
So "babysitter" or "nanny" depends on the foreros's context (which we don't have).
Regards


----------



## Moritzchen

I'm neither your mommy nor your nanny!


----------



## bobo25

I'm British and I'd still translate this as *'I'm not your mother or your nanny'. *I'm not sure that the use of 'or' there is grammatically correct but in conversation that's definitely what I'd say. The use of nanny probably has more to do with my excessive viewing of US television. If I were to use babysitter I'd simply say: '(do it yourself) *I'm not your babysitter'*


----------



## Alejaledesma

*'I'm not your mother or your nanny'

I'd say that's very accurate 
*


----------



## k-in-sc

Alejaledesma said:


> *'I'm not your mother or your nanny'*
> I'd say that's very accurate


Agree. It doesn't matter that most people don't have nannies. It's an expression.
And in expressions like this, "not ... " takes "*or*," not "nor."


----------



## Mirlo

Exactly as an expression I still disagree with the 'nanny' thing, in a common setting the word that it will be use is 'babysitter' I have heard it lot's of time. 
It's even in one of Alanis Morissette songs:
....don't want to be *your babysitter*. You're a very big boy now. I don't want to be *your mother*. I didn't carry you in my womb for nine months. Show me the back door *...* You see it's too much to ask for and *I am not* the doctor *...*
 Of course I am in the Midwest ...

But, everyone it's entitled to their opinion.

Saludos,


----------



## aztlaniano

Lo que más he oído es "nursemaid".
Para combinarlo con "mother": 
I'm not your mother and I'm not your nursemaid.


----------



## Mirlo

Bueno me alegro, pero no por acá...
Por acá es 'babysitter'..


----------



## aztlaniano

Mirlo said:


> Bueno me alegro, pero no por acá...
> Por acá es 'babysitter'..


Creo que la diferencia es que una "babysitter", a lo mejor, simplemente enciende el televisor o se pone a charlar por teléfono con su novio hasta que vuelvan los padres de los críos, mientras que una "nursemaid" está cambiándole los pañales al bebé, dándole el biberón y, en general, atendiendo asiduamente al pequeño.

Que conste, por cierto, que todas aquellas que me han dicho eso de "I'm not your nursemaid" carecían de cualquier fundamento para decírmelo.


----------



## Mirlo

aztlaniano said:


> Creo que la diferencia es que una "babysitter", a lo mejor, simplemente enciende el televisor o se pone a charlar por teléfono con su novio hasta que vuelvan los padres de los críos, mientras que una "nursemaid" está cambiándole los pañales al bebé, dándole el biberón y, en general, atendiendo asiduamente al pequeño.
> 
> Que conste, por cierto, que todas aquellas que me han dicho eso de "I'm not your nursemaid" carecían de cualquier fundamento para decírmelo.


 
...comprendo, pero como trato de explicar...para la expresión lo usado comunmente es 'babysitter', no creo que le presten mucho atención a lo que implican...sino al hecho de que no lo van a andar cuidando...


----------



## Txiri

"Nursemaid" is very colloquial, and very much fits the expression, but _outside of the expression_, it's not very _vigente_ any more.  It sounds a little dated.


----------



## Singinswtt11

Hmmm... Babysitter is what's commonly used in my neck of the woods, but I can see the value of "nanny" in the context presented at the beginning of the thread, simply because it's shorter and flows better than "I'm not your mother nor your babysitter." 

If your question is regarding what's more common in the US (at least the West Coast I can attest), then I'd go for babysitter, hands down.


----------



## aztlaniano

Txiri said:


> _outside of the expression_, it's not very _vigente_ any more. It sounds a little dated.


Concuerdo. Nadie dice hoy día "I am a nursemaid", en afirmativo, al igual que nadie dice "I am his/her/your keeper" (sólo I'm not your/his/her/their keeper, en negativo, o, más frecuente aún, como pregunta retórica - Am I his/her/your/keeper?).

Supongo que lo moderno sería "I'm not your care provider/caregiver", but nadie me lo ha dicho jamás.


----------



## Txiri

aztlaniano said:


> Concuerdo. Nadie dice hoy día "I am a nursemaid", en afirmativo, al igual que nadie dice "I am his/her/your keeper" (sólo I'm not your/his/her/their keeper, en negativo, o, más frecuente aún, como pregunta retórica - Am I his/her/your/keeper?).
> 
> Supongo que lo moderno sería "I'm not your care provider/caregiver", but nadie me lo ha dicho jamás.


 
I think the horse is down for the count.


----------



## albertovidal

*SwiftSymphony*
¿Porqué no nos dices si la familia es de clase media o acaudalada, para ver qué término es el más apropiado?


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm not your mother *or* your nursemaid" would work fine, because nannies and nursemaids both have authority that babysitters lack. They basically raise the kids even when the parents could be doing it themselves, while as aztlaniano said, babysitters are mainly there to keep the kids from killing themselves while the parents are away. 
That's why the expression is "nanny state," not "babysitter state."


----------



## Mirlo

k-in-sc said:


> I'm not your mother *or* your nursemaid" would work fine, because nannies and nursemaids both have authority that babysitters lack. They basically raise the kids even when the parents could be doing it themselves, while as aztlaniano said, babysitters are mainly there to keep the kids from killing themselves while the parents are away.
> That's why the expression is "nanny state," not "babysitter state."


 
It's not about that at all. This is an expression and the word use for it It's babysitter and that have been established...If you guys want to change it ..That's fine...
It's not an argument for see who is right or not. It's a fact.
Let's face it a nanny also watches the children while the parents are around...
This expression it's mostly use for a boyfriend or husband (and I said mostly, not always)...The idea is the girfriend or wife it's nor his mother in other words using mother already give the idea of 'nanny' also, that's why the following word used it's babysitter...I don't know maybe I'm not explaining myself clear enough, but I know that I know, that the word use for this expression It's babysitter...

Now I am not saying that you could not use 'nanny' in this case, but I want the person who asked the question to know that babysitter it's the word that he/she is looking for and that he/she can also use 'nanny'.
Saludos,


----------



## aztlaniano

Mirlo said:


> . This is an expression and the word use for it It's babysitter


If I may further muddy the waters; in Spain a "niñera" is not a "babysitter", she is an _au pair_, a household employee who may even live on the premises but even if she doesn't live there shows up five days a week or more.
Someone hired on an occasional, ad hoc, basis to look after the children for a few hours, i.e., a babysitter, is called a "canguro".

By the way, I just looked up "nursemaid" in Google and came across a delightful term, "housekeeper with benefits", for which I've opened a separate thread.

*canguro**.*
(Del fr. _kangourou,_ y este de or. australiano).
*5. *com. Persona, generalmente joven, que se encarga de atender a niños pequeños en ausencia corta de los padres.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

*niñero**, ra**.*
*2. *f. Criada destinada a cuidar niños.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Mirlo

aztlaniano said:


> If I may further muddy the waters; in Spain a "niñera" is not a "babysitter", she is an _au pair_, a household employee who may even live on the premises but even if she doesn't live there shows up five days a week or more.
> Someone hired on an occasional, ad hoc, basis to look after the children for a few hours, i.e., a babysitter, is called a "canguro".
> 
> By the way, I just looked up "nursemaid" in Google and came across a delightful term, "housekeeper with benefits", for which I've opened a separate thread.


 
Mi querido amigo, te olvidas que la expresión fue hecha en inglés con la palabra 'babysitter' no se si se perdió en la traducción a español o que pasó, pero no importa lo que usen en español...la palabra más usada en inglés para este tipo de expresión es 'babysitter'..eso es lo que quiero decir...
Pero tambié nosotros en Panamá, no se en que otro pass llamamos a la baby sitter: niñera

baby sitterniñera nf


Muchos saludos y muchas gracias.

Mirlo


----------



## Cubanboy

Txiri said:


> I would put it as,
> 
> "I'm not your mother, or your babysitter."  In British or Australian English, they might have other terms of preference for the babysitter part.
> 
> The way this sounds to me in English, is the speaker is chiding someone for behaving like a child.  "I'm not your mother [OR her substitute.]  Quit acting like you're 10 years old."





Mirlo said:


> Exactly, that's the way I traslated it ...In USA that's how it will be said...I am not your mama or babysitter it's more likely...
> Not everyone has a nanny, but most of the working class has a babysitter. Now I CAN SEE THE USE OF 'NANNY' because it fits better, but the most common is babysitter...



I totally agree with you two. I was telling my friend Mirlo that I'm tired of hearing that phrase in many American films.
Greetings to everyone.


----------



## Txiri

aztlaniano said:


> I just looked up "nursemaid" in Google and came across a delightful term, "housekeeper with benefits", for which I've opened a separate thread.


 
Does your employer have to be a governator or not?


----------



## aztlaniano

Mirlo said:


> no importa lo que usen en español


Efectivamente, no importa la traducción exacta de "niñera".
Y es cierto que mis experiencias desafortunadas con gringas quejicas, quisquillosas y desagradecidas tuvieron lugar en el siglo pasado.
De hecho, me parece perferible oír lo de "babysitter", que es más asumible como reproche que "playing nursemaid", que me resultó francamente ofensivo.
Pero "nursemaid" no habrá desaparecido del todo, ya que acabo de encontrar esta frase de hace dos semanas, idéntica a una que tuve que escuchar hace varias décadas:

15 May 2011 *...* I have better things to do than *play nursemaid* to the ignorant. www.the-spearhead.com/2011/05/15/it-aint-in-the-genes/



Txiri said:


> Does your employer have to be a governator or not?


I certainly hope not! I'd like to hire one and I'm not a governator.


----------



## MHCKA

k-in-sc said:


> Agree. It doesn't matter that most people don't have nannies. It's an expression.
> And in expressions like this, "not ... " takes "*or*," not "nor."


 


albertovidal said:


> *SwiftSymphony*
> ¿Porqué no nos dices si la familia es de clase media o acaudalada, para ver qué término es el más apropiado?


 


k-in-sc said:


> I'm not your mother *or* your nursemaid" would work fine, because nannies and nursemaids both have authority that babysitters lack. They basically raise the kids even when the parents could be doing it themselves, while as aztlaniano said, babysitters are mainly there to keep the kids from killing themselves while the parents are away.
> That's why the expression is "nanny state," not "babysitter state."


 

Pues esta frase muy probablemente se la diría una mujer _encabronada_ a su esposo después de que ella está haciendo los quehaceres domésticos y el susodicho no mueve ni un dedo y sigue allí echado viendo el _futbol_.

Una madre no podría usar esta frase... quizás podría decir no soy tu srivienta... de que la madre hace el rol de niñera (un puesto de planta) o de "canguro" (un puesto por unas horas, por cierto esa palabra no se usa en México) lo hace.

Es evidentemente un reclamo que se le expone a alguien que és muy holgazán y que pretende abusar, o ya ha abusado constantemente, de uno.

Me parece que _*nanny* _es la palabra adecuada, pues la _*nanny *_es la que ocupa el puesto en substitución de la madre, mientras que la _babysitter_ sólo está temporalmente.

nan·ny 

/ˈnæni/ noun 
plural nan·nies 

[count] 1 *:* a woman who is paid to care for a young child usually in the child's home 
▪ When I was growing up, I had a nanny.


----------



## Mirlo

MHCKA said:


> Pues esta frase muy probablemente se la diría una mujer _encabronada_ a su esposo después de que ella está haciendo los quehaceres domésticos y el susodicho no mueve ni un dedo y sigue allí echado viendo el _futbol_.
> 
> Una madre no podría usar esta frase... quizás podría decir no soy tu srivienta... de que la madre hace el rol de niñera (un puesto de planta) o de "canguro" (un puesto por unas horas, por cierto esa palabra no se usa en México) lo hace.
> 
> Es evidentemente un reclamo que se le expone a alguien que és muy holgazán y que pretende abusar, o ya ha abusado constantemente, de uno.
> 
> Me parece que _*nanny* _es la palabra adecuada, pues la _*nanny *_es la que ocupa el puesto en substitución de la madre, mientras que la _babysitter_ sólo está temporalmente.
> 
> nan·ny
> 
> /ˈnæni/ noun
> plural nan·nies
> 
> [count] 1 *:* a woman who is paid to care for a young child usually in the child's home
> ▪ When I was growing up, I had a nanny.


I had a nanny also, more or less a maid It's what we call them in Panama...but we are not arguing that you can use nanny, but the person asked how would you said it, and In the United States they will use babysitter for the expression 'first and most"...I am sorry, but that's the way it is...
Saludos,


----------



## Mirlo

Comprendo amigo...también he escuchado 'nursemaid ' de vez en cuando...
Muchos saludos..



aztlaniano said:


> Efectivamente, no importa la traducción exacta de "niñera".
> Y es cierto que mis experiencias desafortunadas con gringas quejicas, quisquillosas y desagradecidas tuvieron lugar en el siglo pasado.
> De hecho, me parece perferible oír lo de "babysitter", que es más asumible como reproche que "playing nursemaid", que me resultó francamente ofensivo.
> Pero "nursemaid" no habrá desaparecido del todo, ya que acabo de encontrar esta frase de hace dos semanas, idéntica a una que tuve que escuchar hace varias décadas:
> 
> 15 May 2011 *...* I have better things to do than *play nursemaid* to the ignorant. www.the-spearhead.com/2011/05/15/it-aint-in-the-genes/
> 
> 
> I certainly hope not! I'd like to hire one and I'm not a governator.


----------



## k-in-sc

Since the connotations of "nanny" and "babysitter" are different, it would help to know the context of the expression. Are you telling him to it's up to him to pick up his own socks, not cheat on his taxes, lay off the hookers and blow, or what?


----------



## MHCKA

k-in-sc said:


> Since the connotations of "nanny" and "babysitter" are different, it would help to know the context of the expression. Are you telling him to it's up to him to pick up his own socks, not cheat on his taxes, lay off the hookers and blow, or what?




"Pues esta frase muy probablemente se la diría una mujer _encabronada_ a su esposo después de que ella está haciendo los quehaceres domésticos y el susodicho no mueve ni un dedo y sigue allí echado viendo el _futbol_."

Es una frase general... sin importar el nivel socioeconómico, como ya algún forero había apuntado.


¿El original _preguntador_ que dice al respecto?


----------



## k-in-sc

In that case, it would probably be "I'm not the/your maid." Also frequently said by mothers to their kids.


----------



## albertovidal

k-in-sc said:


> In that case, it would probably be "I'm not the/your maid." Also frequently said by mothers to their kids.


----------



## k-in-sc

If you want to know how to express this phrase in English, the normal way would be "I'm not your mother." 
The nanny/nursemaid/babysitter/au pair/Mary Poppins/etc. part that has sparked such intense debate is superfluous.


----------



## aztlaniano

k-in-sc said:


> If you want to know how to express this phrase in English, the normal way would be "I'm not your mother."
> The nanny/nursemaid/babysitter/au pair/Mary Poppins/etc. part that has sparked such intense debate is superfluous.


What's the term in Spanish for "wet blanket" or "party pooper"?
Oh, yeah, "aguafiestas". Pues, eso.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm sure my saying that is not going to keep a single person from arguing about it anyway.
And another way of saying "Pick up your own socks" is "I'm not your/the housekeeper," but that might have a different meaning these days


----------



## The Prof

Personally, I too would probably use "nursemaid" here, as what I perceive as the closest commonly-used equivalent. Definitely not "babysitter" in BE - a babysitter here may do nothing more than watch TV while the child sleeps!!!

That said, even the word "servant" (or even "slave"!) does not feel too out of place to me, although I admit that it is further removed from the original!!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "I'm not your servant" would also work in this situation.


----------



## aztlaniano

k-in-sc said:


> Yes, "I'm not your servant" would also work in this situation.


En español eso sería "no soy tu criada/chacha" (frase que he tenido que escuchar en muchas ocasiones, aunque sigo sin saber muy bien por qué).


----------



## k-in-sc

Moral: Pick up your own damn socks 
We still don't know the OP's context.


----------



## Mirlo

The Prof said:


> Personally, I too would probably use "nursemaid" here, as what I perceive as the closest commonly-used equivalent. Definitely not "babysitter" in BE - a babysitter here may do nothing more than watch TV while the child sleeps!!!
> 
> That said, even the word "servant" (or even "slave"!) does not feel too out of place to me, although I admit that it is further removed from the original!!!


 
The problem here it's that you are trying to be literal and this is an expression set in the United states and that is used sometimes in a personal way,  in TV and even in movies and the word use is "babysitter".
Now, I'm not arguing that the others "nanny", "nursemaid", etc. can not be use...All I am saying is that the PHRASE in the United States is made with the word "babysitter" ...even though for many of you It does not make sense apparently...

Saludos,


----------



## aztlaniano

Mirlo said:


> this is an expression set in the United States


Desgraciadamente, lo único que sabemos de SweetSymphony es que su idioma materno es el español y que es mujer.
No sabemos si pretende amonestar a un británico, un estadounidense, un canadiense o un no nativo con quien ella habla en inglés. Tampoco sabemos de cuál lado del Atlántico es SweetSymphony.
Por otra parte, quisiera expresar mi discrepancia vehemente con k-in-sc sobre la cuestión clave, la de los calcetines.
Si alguien cruza la calle sin mirar, desde luego hay que darle un toque de atención; se trata de la seguridad de la persona. En cambio, si alguien no guarda los calcetines usados en un lugar determinado sino que los deja tirados por ahí, _no pasa nada_, no está en juego nada de nada.
El mero hecho de que uno tenga la costumbre de dejar los calcetines tirados en el suelo/piso hasta contar con ropa sucia suficiente para que la pareja le haga una colada no justifica ninguna amonestación.
Total, SweetSymphony, si el motivo de tu reproche ("no soy tu madre, tampoco tu niñera") es que el novio no tiene, a tu juicio, el cuidado suficiente con la colocación de los calcetines usados, te aconsejo que superes la molestia que sientes y que te olvides del asunto, simplemente, en aras de la convivencia en pareja.


----------



## Mirlo

aztlaniano said:


> Desgraciadamente, lo único que sabemos de SweetSymphony es que su idioma materno es el español y que es mujer.
> No sabemos si pretende amonestar a un británico, un estadounidense, un canadiense o un no nativo con quien ella habla en inglés. Tampoco sabemos de cuál lado del Atlántico es SweetSymphony.
> Por otra parte, quisiera expresar mi discrepancia vehemente con k-in-sc sobre la cuestión clave, la de los calcetines.
> Si alguien cruza la calle sin mirar, desde luego hay que darle un toque de atención; se trata de la seguridad de la persona. En cambio, si alguien no guarda los calcetines usados en un lugar determinado sino que los deja tirados por ahí, _no pasa nada_, no está en juego nada de nada.
> El mero hecho de que uno tenga la costumbre de dejar los calcetines tirados en el suelo/piso hasta contar con ropa sucia suficiente para que la pareja le haga una colada no justifica ninguna amonestación.
> Total, SweetSymphony, si el motivo de tu reproche ("no soy tu madre, tampoco tu niñera") es que el novio no tiene, a tu juicio, el cuidado suficiente con la colocación de los calcetines usados, te aconsejo que superes la molestia que sientes y que te olvides del asunto, simplemente, en aras de la convivencia en pareja.


 
Comprendo, por eso puse que no condeno el uso de las otras palabras, solo explico que en los Estados Unidos se usa babysitter para la susodicha frase.

Muchos saludos,


----------



## The Prof

aztlaniano said:


> Desgraciadamente, lo único que sabemos de SweetSymphony es que su idioma materno es el español y que es mujer.
> No sabemos si pretende amonestar a un británico, un estadounidense, un canadiense o un no nativo con quien ella habla en inglés. Tampoco sabemos de cuál lado del Atlántico es SweetSymphony.


 
How right you are!

There seems to be little point in our offering any more comments or suggestions here until SweetSymphony gives us a little clarification!


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, but there's enough of us to start a Conga line!


----------



## Mirlo

Moritzchen said:


> Well, but there's enough of us to start a Conga line!


 

 
Sorry, I had too!!!


----------



## MHCKA

aztlaniano said:


> En español eso sería "no soy tu criada/chacha" (frase que he tenido que escuchar en muchas ocasiones, aunque sigo sin saber muy bien por qué).


 

En las casas de "familias de bien" tienen apoyo de personal doméstico ... generalmente femenino y joven, la _chacha_, es la muchacha que ayuda...

_'Ora _que si lo que no te cuadra es la actitud (¿tanta bronca por unos calcetines tirados?) pues eso ya es cuestión de estilo personal.

Yo creo que todos los que vivan bajo el mismo techo tienen que "_entrarle_" a los quehaceres y a la cooperación monetaria para mantener dicho habitáculo.



The Prof said:


> How right you are!
> 
> There seems to be little point in our offering any more comments or suggestions here until SweetSymphony gives us a little clarification!


 

¿Y que opina SS?


----------

